# Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Breaking news! (didnt see it the Latest News and Site Updates nor on Audiworld)
Audi has launched a limited edition RS6 Plus, featuring an even further upgraded 4.2 liter. This model also features blacked out chrome, a sports exhaust system, 8-piston brake calipers, Dynamic Ride Control and 3 trim packages, in addition to even more standard features over the "regular" RS6. Each RS6 plus features a plaque which has the number engraved.
Those of you who read German can check it out here: http://www.audi.com/de/de/neuw...6.jsp


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

My German is admittedly a bit rusty but here's my best shot. Not an exact translation, but thats the fun of interpreting!








The RS6 Plus brings together exclusivity and dynamics in completion: V8 BiTurbo Motor with 353 kW (480hp), permanant all wheel drive quattro, and numerous technologies from racing provide the highest performance. Also, the RS6 Plus offers more standard features and 3 particularly high quality option packages.
V8-Biturbo
From 4.2L displacement the V8 produces 353 kW (480 hp). It brings the RS6 Plus from 0-100kph (0-62 mph) in 4.6 seconds and can produce a maximum speed of 280kph (174 mph) on command.
Limited Edition
The RS6 Plus with 353 kW is the most powerful Audi production car. It will be produced in limited quantities.
Exclusivity in Series
The standard features of the RS6 include 19" cast aluminum wheels, aluminum pedals, a satin black trim package, and sport exhaust
3 High-Quality Packages
Three particularly high-quality interior/exterior color packages are offered: "Black Cognac", "Blue", and "Silver"
Dynamic Ride Control
I'm not doing so well with this one








High Performance Brakes
An 8 piston brake caliper is found often in racing, but rarely on street cars. The RS6 Plus brings this technology for your security.
How did I do?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

This will "definitely" not hit the Canadian shores if it is very limited production


----------



## thehotsauce9 (Nov 15, 2003)

wow
i saw an rs6 at the dealer when we were buying my moms A4. i didnt know it could get better.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (GTI1.8)*

I think these models are really gonna be searched for in a few years.
Oh, and the 280-speedlimiter makes this the fastest production Audi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That used to be the RS2 at 262km/h.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_How did I do?

I think you did very well, Richard! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's only a small part of all the info though


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_I think these models are really gonna be searched for in a few years.

Oh absulotely, just like the 1997 S6 plus is sought after today! (I want an S6 plus sedan!)

_Quote »_Oh, and the 280-speedlimiter makes this the fastest production Audi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That used to be the RS2 at 262km/h.

You're right, the Sport quattro did 260, RS2 262, but all other Audi models capable of passing 250 kmh has been governed. It's cool that Audi dares to break the politically corect top speed limiter, I wonder if BMW or Merc will react to that and also bring models that will do more than 250.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_You're right, the Sport quattro did 260, RS2 262, but all other Audi models capable of passing 250 kmh has been governed. It's cool that Audi dares to break the politically corect top speed limiter, I wonder if BMW or Merc will react to that and also bring models that will do more than 250.

Well, the BMW M3 CSL can be had without speedlimiter if you have a racing license and the AMG-models can be had with a 300km/h-limiter. Also the VW Phaeton W12 can be had with a 285km/h-limiter.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (MartijnGizmo)*

I did not know this, Martijn.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

if it makes a difference, regular american RS6s come with 8 piston front brakes also, but only single pistion rears. Audi needs to come up to the 21st century and get away from the crappy caliper parking brake, so we can get some better rear brakes. Even the Volvo S60rs have 4 piston brembos all around...


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*















wow...I want one in avant form..mmm


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I did not know this, Martijn.

From AutoExpress:

_Quote »_The CSL has some pretty special options, too. The first and most evocative is the option to remove the standard BMW 155mph speed limiter. Tick the appropriate box and your CSL will run unhindered to around 185mph. The other interesting option concerns the tyres. The CSL will come as standard with the same 19in wheels and road tyres available as an option on the M3, but you can choose to specify the specially-developed Michelin Pilot Sport Cup tyres on unique split-spoke alloys. Both are no-cost options. On the track-biased rubber the CSL (which has a wider front track) generates staggering cornering force of well over 1g, according to BMW. 
Customers who choose to delimit their CSLs and want the ultimate wheel and tyre combination are being asked to sign disclaimers guarding against negligence claims in case of cold-tyre-induced crashes (and possibly against engines suffering oil deprivation under extreme use). Basically, BMW wants to look responsible before letting the hardcore CSL out into the public domain and is covering itself against any legal eventualities. We expect most of the 500 customers to ditch the speed limiter and at least order the Michelin Cups for track outings.

From the AMG Owners Club:

_Quote »_Enjoying a benchmark position among the luxury coupes of today, the CL 55 AMG represents a very special addition to the Mercedes-Benz CL model range. Its 5.5 litre V8 engine develops maximum horsepower of 265 kW/360 hp and peak torque of 530 Nm. Performance is correspondingly impressive: the CL 55 AMG sprints from 0 to 100 km/h in 6 seconds and has a top speed of 250 km/h with electronic speed limiter. Customers can also specify their CL 55 AMG in a version without speed limiter.

From Carbuyer Magazine:

_Quote »_But is the new Phaeton any good? VW claims it's number one for rigidity, safety, dynamics, audio, air conditioning and top speed. Yes, it probably is number one in terms of build quality. It's a bit dour inside but you can't fault its fit, finish and refinement. Eerily, there's almost no road or wind noise. 
In W12 form it's also a hell of a performer (you can opt to derestrict the 155mph limiter and get no less than 186mph). There are four suspension settings that offer a good spread of comfort or cornering modes. While extremely competent in just about every area, in no way does the Phaeton better the Mercedes S-Class, which has better ride, handling, gearchange and steering.


----------



## TouaregW12 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (MartijnGizmo)*

*Audi RS6 * 
I love this car. And a limited edition......
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (TouaregW12)*

Umm...is that a slush-box tranie? Manual ONLY for me...and no, I don't consider the DSG a manual...







other than that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Umm...is that a slush-box tranie? Manual ONLY for me...and no, I don't consider the DSG a manual...







other than that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

RS6 only comes with a slushbox, not even DSG.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

The best just got even better.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_RS6 only comes with a slushbox, not even DSG.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Then I would not want one... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (duandcc)*

You gotta be kidding, Dave? I'd want this car even if it was without a tranny!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

Nope, not kidding. yeah, if it could be ordered with NO tranie at a discount...then I could drop in a 6-speed...but I have owned my last auto tranie...won't even consider a car that comes in auto only...


----------



## AudiNaut (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Nope, not kidding. yeah, if it could be ordered with NO tranie at a discount...then I could drop in a 6-speed...but I have owned my last auto tranie...won't even consider a car that comes in auto only...








Some people can't see the forest for the trees


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (AudiNaut)*

nah, I understand just how great this car is...it's just not my cup of tea. At least for me...the only car that should have an auto tranie is a luxo-barge highway cruiser...not an ultra-high performance car.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_nah, I understand just how great this car is...it's just not my cup of tea. At least for me...the only car that should have an auto tranie is a luxo-barge highway cruiser...not an ultra-high performance car. 

And I agree 110% with you...The car is definitely super-car league, but I would not own any car with a Rot-oh-matic, this is one of the reasons i always passed up $1k V8q's..I am and always will be a guy who drives stick-and-clutch, and if all the new cars are going to be regressing to autos, then I won't ever own a new car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The DSG is such a highly refined version that works wonders, but I wouldn't own that either...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_ then I won't ever own a new car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I've never owned anything but a 5cyl Audi, all 4 of them have/are 5cyl's. I'm basicly in love with the 5 cyl and would have to see a VERY Audi, Audi to buy a new Audi. Makes sence? If not let me say this, The LeMans Quattro is not what Audi used to be.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (PerL)*

Im glad Audi has an improved Audi, in the form of an Avant.
Any news if they will be bringing the RS6 plus state side?
I was disappointed that they did not bring a RS6 to the state in Avant form, but i do hope they bring these to state side.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition (bugzy)*

They just showed the press release last night, it's up on the front of the site.
BTW on the slushbox, as I understand it, they don't have a manual rated for that torque, thus they were all automatics.


----------



## Stampchez (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Audi RS6 plus Limited Edition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They just showed the press release last night, it's up on the front of the site.
BTW on the slushbox, as I understand it, they don't have a manual rated for that torque, thus they were all automatics.

The auto can't even handle all the torque. They had to limit the boost.


----------

